# Silent Giant Air Pump Repair Service



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Long story short, my 1975 Silent Giant air pump stopped pumping air a week ago, it ran but no output pressure. If you don't know what a Silent Giant was, it was probably the best air pump ever manufactured (made in Prescott, AZ). It was very powerful, and very, very, quiet!

I figured that my Silent Giant was dead and I was planning a nice memorial service when one of my fellow GSAS members mentioned that they thought there was someone in the Midwest that repaired Silent Giants. It took a little digging (Googling) but I found a post on an obscure fish forum and the poster said he repaired Silent Giants! I e-mailed the individual and got a response. This is what happened next.

The man performed a miracle by bringing my pump back to life, and he did the entire job for $35. He even paid the USPS - Priority Mail charges back to Seattle. I shipped the pump last Friday, and I got it back today in tip top shape! (It is quietly pumping 5 airstones to 24" depth with air to spare). You can't ask for better service! If you need to reach this individual for Silent Giant repair contact me and I will provide you with his information.

Just wanted to let you in on an individual that provided outstanding service and is an asset to the hobby!

-Roy


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If I recall correctly, the Silent Giant came out in the '50's. Other pumps at that time either had pistons or they had rubber diaphragms that didn't last long before they wore out. The Silent Giant was the first to have silicon rubber, which lasted much longer.


----------



## shieber (Jan 23, 2004)

Probably what happened is this. The Silent Giant has vinyl air tubing inside that runs from the internal pump output to the internal side if the fitting on the can to which you connect your aquarium air hose. This internal piece of tubing gets old, hard an brittle after many years and eventually cracks or breaks. Once you open the canister of the pump, it's an easy diy fix.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi shieber,

Actually I did open it up and the original diaphragms had dried and cracked and were no longer pumping air. Let's see, I believe I bought the pump new in 1972 so I guess a little repair after 38 years is understandable.

BTW, the pump is still working today and I know why.....Made in America!


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh man do I miss my old Silent Giant pumps. Hands down the best pumps ever made.


----------

